# pics of hatch with no spoiler?



## Neb (Oct 25, 2007)

I'm debating shaving my spoiler in the spring but I really haven't seen too many pics of it done. Or rather enough to sway me either way. Does anyone have some they can post up? I know there's a couple people on here that don't have a spoiler..

Thanks!


----------



## MCPaudiTT (Jan 17, 2007)




----------



## Neil (May 7, 2002)

Every time I see a picture like the one above, it makes me want to rip my spoiler off (spoiler eh, was there ever a more apt name? :? )


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Do it!










Cheers

Rich


----------



## KenTT (Feb 20, 2005)




----------



## plumb (Jul 10, 2006)

Didn't Audi add a spoiler to the rear to give the car some stubillty (and I use that term loosely) as the early cars would flip over at speed. Does the spoiler really do much ?

If Audi never fitted a spoiler to the TT everybody would be rushing out and buying spolilers to fit on, it's in peoples nature to change things and make their cars different to others, so thats why spoilers are being removed.


----------



## Stub (Mar 17, 2005)

plumb said:


> Didn't Audi add a spoiler to the rear to give the car some stubillty (and I use that term loosely) as the early cars would flip over at speed. Does the spoiler really do much ?
> 
> If Audi never fitted a spoiler to the TT everybody would be rushing out and buying spolilers to fit on, it's in peoples nature to change things and make their cars different to others, so thats why spoilers are being removed.


I totally disagree with this statement, Audi designed an iconic classic that changed car design, then a few press idiots tried some very high speed moves and the car was not very stable at these speeds, I think it was up towards the top speed, the TT is not a performance car IMO and wasn't designed to be thrown around at 130mph, 
To say that people are taking the spoiler off to be different is just ignorant of the classic lines the spoiler ruins, then again if you brought the TT because you saw one that looked like it was out of the game "need for speed" (like the one in your avatar)then, de spoiler'in would just not be your bag and look silly to you, but to others your style looks silly and the no-spoiler standard look is why you brought the car (I am the later obviously) I think the standard TT in this thread with standard 17's and no spoiler looks better than most on this forum with V6 bumper and 19" wheels...

Just my preference and nothing to do with looking different.


----------



## XXX-1.8T (Apr 25, 2008)

here's a diagram of how many newtons of lift is generated without spoiler vs OEM Audi vs ABT rear spoler

Very interesting stuff!


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

XXX-1.8T said:


> here's a diagram of how many newtons of lift is generated without spoiler vs OEM Audi vs ABT rear spoler
> 
> Very interesting stuff!


If your going to drive quick, keep the spoiler!

Its called a spoiler because that is what it does to the air that passes over the car to give it more downforce!


----------



## cyberdude (May 24, 2002)

I wonder how much difference the little addition to the spoiler the V6 and QS have make? Interesting diagram.


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

XXX-1.8T said:


> here's a diagram of how many newtons of lift is generated without spoiler vs OEM Audi vs ABT rear spoler
> 
> Very interesting stuff!


Thats a really interesting illustration. If the figures are correct then it is easy to see the effect of the reduced lift at the rear, but are we at all bothered about the indreased lift at the front of the car??


----------



## Stub (Mar 17, 2005)

who drives around corners art 124 mph.... not me :?

If you are driving your TT on a track or like a fool keep the spoiler :wink:


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

I think both with and without looks good. Sometimes I prefer with, sometimes without. With makes the car look more sporty, without makes it look smooth. I think if you do without, then you gotta smooth off the other things, like the take the badges off, and if you have a dark car, get tinted lights.

I would never remove mine, because I do like the look of it, and I want as many safety features I can pack onto it as possible. Sure I want it to go nice and look good, but if I can get a 3% chance more of controlling the car when it goes wrong, then I'll be going for that.


----------



## plumb (Jul 10, 2006)

I like the look of the spoiler more than naked but naked doesn't look bad, I do drive at speed when I go to germany so going by the graph it'd be stupid to drive fast without a spoiler.


----------



## anthony_m (Aug 28, 2008)

here's mine.
it never had one fitted from new, and i must say i prefer it without.
its good that we are all diffrent.  
anthony...


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

anthony_m said:


> here's mine.
> it never had one fitted from new, and i must say i prefer it without.
> its good that we are all diffrent.
> anthony...


Hiya all,
My TTR is a de spoilered ragtop in progress. Lid was purchased and picked up this week. Just got to get it sprayed now.
To be honest ever since I have owned the car I have disliked the spoiler. My previous toy was a 225 and as they are a little smaller they are not so bad. However, the V6 version is way to big in my opinion. 
PS. Am I right in thinking that is a mercury arc rectifier in your avatar Tony? :roll:


----------



## anthony_m (Aug 28, 2008)

> PS. Am I right in thinking that is a mercury arc rectifier in your avatar Tony?


correct!


----------



## smithtt (Nov 11, 2008)

i think if you remove the spoiler, you should definitely take off the rear badges and add the symmetrical rear lights. It looks good but kind of sets of a basic entry model look. ie: supermini hot hatch with spoiler and 1.2 merit with no spoiler.
If you get what I mean

For me its the V6 look baby


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

smithtt said:


> It looks good but kind of sets of a basic entry model look. ie: supermini hot hatch with spoiler and 1.2 merit with no spoiler.


OMG 

That's it. Mine is going back on. In fact I'm gonna look for a Merit 1.2 badge to complete the look first. And some caliper covers, then some furry seat covers and a muffin topped girlfriend called Whitney who squirts... :lol:

Cheers

rich


----------



## anthony_m (Aug 28, 2008)

rustyintegrale said:


> smithtt said:
> 
> 
> > It looks good but kind of sets of a basic entry model look. ie: supermini hot hatch with spoiler and 1.2 merit with no spoiler.
> ...


your a bad, bad man rich... :lol:


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Hi Rich,
Please do not forget the dice hanging from the mirror either.


----------



## smithtt (Nov 11, 2008)

dont forget the m-tech badges and nos stickers. Or the fusion sub and amp


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

TT4PJ said:


> Hi Rich,
> Please do not forget the dice hanging from the mirror either.


No, they're common... :roll:


----------



## ttjay (Apr 18, 2007)

Mine With No Spoiler




























but now sports a V6 Tailgate but much prefer the none spoiler look but it was light on the rear at 90-100


----------



## smithtt (Nov 11, 2008)

sorry mate it looks more complete with the spoiler. Now you are a hot hatch and not a base model lol. That is what I will call the non spoiler look from now onwards. The base model look. Only joking if you like the other look thats is fine by me. But IMO, I like the spoiler look.


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Hiya,








Be honest. Is this smooth or what?
Less is more for me. However, each to their own as they say.
PS. How cool dose the Escort Cosworth with that awfull tailgate look now.... [smiley=gossip.gif] Over to you then!


----------



## cu51pra (Oct 21, 2008)

has anyone though about the insurance because if you crashed with no spoiler and audi state you need one to make the car more stable then they could say your not covered and not pay out [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Biggsy (Feb 13, 2007)

Similar to Anthony, my TT never had a spoiler from new, I prefer it but I might be a bit biased! 

Cheers
Rob


----------



## smithtt (Nov 11, 2008)

i think it would look better if you shave off the badges and fill in the number plate recess and mount the rear plate on the valance or maybe stick the plate on a flat surface recess because that is what breaks up the rear end making it look odd.


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

I think the roadster looks much better without, not so sure about the coupe. Although the risk on the roadster is I mistake KA's for them


----------



## Neb (Oct 25, 2007)

thanks for all the pics and comments. Glad to see what it looks like on a silver car too. It'd be going on this car, debadged, and I plan on doing some other shaving as well


----------



## ttjay (Apr 18, 2007)

Personally I think a V6 or Telson would suit your car better - but thats my opinion although I wish I kept my spoilerless boot now for looks

Cheers
Jay


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

cu51pra said:


> has anyone though about the insurance because if you crashed with no spoiler and audi state you need one to make the car more stable then they could say your not covered and not pay out [smiley=bigcry.gif]


Hiya,
You have a good point there. I have often wondered how the kids in the Corsa's with rear spoilers the size of a couple of ironing boards get on with insurance. :lol:


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2009)

Do you think they tell there insurance.................. :roll:


----------



## hoolz (Oct 11, 2007)

ttjay said:


> Personally I think a V6 or Telson would suit your car better - but thats my opinion although I wish I kept my spoilerless boot now for looks
> 
> Cheers
> Jay


jay.....i still have your spoilerless bootlid in my folks' garage if you want to buy it back :wink:

cant be bothered to fit it - am happy with the way my tts looking as it is TBH.


----------



## Neb (Oct 25, 2007)

hoolz said:


> ttjay said:
> 
> 
> > Personally I think a V6 or Telson would suit your car better - but thats my opinion although I wish I kept my spoilerless boot now for looks
> ...


Want to post it to Canada? If it's an OEM one..

And I have some plans to make the rear suit the V6 front bumper in the works.


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Neb said:


> Want to post it to Canada? If it's an OEM one..
> 
> And I have some plans to make the rear suit the V6 front bumper in the works.


Are you in Canada? 

Wow, I wanna visit. How far from Vancouver?

Cheers

rich


----------



## hoolz (Oct 11, 2007)

Neb said:


> hoolz said:
> 
> 
> > ttjay said:
> ...


are you serious? 

i cant see it reaching you in one piece TBH


----------



## Neil (May 7, 2002)

If you can paint if moro blue for me, I'll take it off your hands, give your folks some room in their garage :wink:


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

I have considered the spoilerless look but have been put off by the rear end lift at speed , although i have not driven a spoilerless TT so only going by what i have heard :?

I am assuming the rear lift info earlier in this thread was taken from a standard spec car . I am wondering if the lift would be so bad with lowered suspension etc :?

Mark


----------



## Neb (Oct 25, 2007)

hoolz said:


> are you serious?
> 
> i cant see it reaching you in one piece TBH


If it's boxed up nice and wrapped good, it shouldn't be a problem. Not sure how much it would cost to post something that big though.. probably cheaper to buy one at the stealership 

And Vancouver is on the other side of the country, I'm in Ottawa.. 4 hr flight from Vancouver


----------



## chrishTT (May 14, 2006)

your cars perfect mark dont go taking things off it :? 
have you got the telson add on , on yours


----------



## Dutch_Mischa (Jan 4, 2009)

Pic's of my cars donkey (sounds nicer than the other word you can use  )


----------



## drjam (Apr 7, 2006)

cu51pra said:


> has anyone though about the insurance because if you crashed with no spoiler and audi state you need one to make the car more stable then they could say your not covered and not pay out [smiley=bigcry.gif]


Ours was one of the original non-spoiler cars. When Audi did the recall for ESP and suspension etc. they *didn't* state that a spoiler was needed, they just gave you a box to tick if you wanted one or to leave blank if you preferred to keep the original rear end (which we did). So we certainly didn't ignore any Audi requirements or have any non-approved modifications by choosing not to have one. 
I think it would be different if you bought a newer, spoilered car and then removed it though - then the insurance company could rightly claim you've modified the car.


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

conlechi said:


> I have considered the spoilerless look but have been put off by the rear end lift at speed , although i have not driven a spoilerless TT so only going by what i have heard :?
> 
> I am assuming the rear lift info earlier in this thread was taken from a standard spec car . I am wondering if the lift would be so bad with lowered suspension etc :?
> 
> Mark


Mark, mine is as good and I can get up my hill home from work at a terminal speed higher than before (so less drag).

I think it is all marketing spin about downforce and stuff unless you plan on autobahning it at top speed. :wink:

Plus my front spoiler keeps it grounded and I steer with those wheels... :roll:


----------



## plumb (Jul 10, 2006)

conlechi said:


> I have considered the spoilerless look but have been put off by the rear end lift at speed , although i have not driven a spoilerless TT so only going by what i have heard :?
> 
> I am assuming the rear lift info earlier in this thread was taken from a standard spec car . I am wondering if the lift would be so bad with lowered suspension etc :?
> 
> Mark


My car is lowered on coilovers has 19" wheels and the vague feeling at highspeeds when you switch lanes or a crosswind hits you is the same sort of feeling as aquaplaining, though my current TT is a lot better than the 2000 model year TT I had before and feels more planted, I'd hate to have this feeling on an unspoilered car.

A thought I've had is that someone should make a rear spoiler the same spec as the standard spoiler but made from perspex so it was less visable.


----------



## twoggy (Oct 19, 2008)

These are un-spoid too


----------



## ttjay (Apr 18, 2007)

Hoolz

If Mark (Conlechi) doesn't want it, Ill will have it back off you but Marks got first refusal

Cheers

Jay


----------



## hoolz (Oct 11, 2007)

ttjay said:


> Hoolz
> 
> If Mark (Conlechi) doesn't want it, Ill will have it back off you but Marks got first refusal
> 
> ...


okay, you're on.


----------



## Kaizasouza (Nov 30, 2010)

Hi Guys i know this is an old thread, but is very interesting.
Need answers. I am about to purchase a sweet coupe that already has the rear spoiler removed and smooved. Looks the dogs!

Now after reading this i am a little worried. I do drive fast, also i will be doing reg trips to london from cardiff, so there will be occasions that the needle will see 3 figures. It has 19" Alloys and is lowered, will the car flip.

Also i am sure i saw a MK1 TT that had the concealed spoiler that raises at speed like the mk2?

Has any body seen this and do you have any info on this and what are your thoughts.

Thanks


----------



## xiphon (Dec 8, 2011)

Kaizasouza said:


> Hi Guys i know this is an old thread, but is very interesting.
> Need answers. I am about to purchase a sweet coupe that already has the rear spoiler removed and smooved. Looks the dogs!
> 
> Now after reading this i am a little worried. I do drive fast, also i will be doing reg trips to london from cardiff, so there will be occasions that the needle will see 3 figures. It has 19" Alloys and is lowered, will the car flip.
> ...


This?

viewtopic.php?f=2&t=169041

I quite like the look without the spoiler..... might have to ask around for some quotes....


----------



## friktat (Sep 12, 2013)

before


----------



## friktat (Sep 12, 2013)

after


----------



## friktat (Sep 12, 2013)

and finish


----------



## Paulj100 (Mar 24, 2009)

Wasn't keen on this look until today when I saw a slammed black TT in Chelmsford without its rear spoiler and looked really cool 8) made it look so wide at the back.

Paul


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Kaizasouza said:


> Hi Guys i know this is an old thread, but is very interesting.
> Need answers. I am about to purchase a sweet coupe that already has the rear spoiler removed and smooved. Looks the dogs!
> 
> Now after reading this i am a little worried. I do drive fast, also i will be doing reg trips to london from cardiff, so there will be occasions that the needle will see 3 figures. It has 19" Alloys and is lowered, will the car flip.
> ...


It was a prototype that struggled to get off the ground due to cost and a little messing around.
Cool though.
Steve


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)




----------



## TTQ2K2 (Jun 25, 2009)

do It!

Short jaunts above 100 will not cause problems. Extended jaunts near the rev limit, abrupt turns or other crazy steering, stability control off, might make the arse feel light.

cheers.


----------



## mk1f4n (Feb 2, 2010)

Well Ill be doing mine in the spring time as well as some votex skirts ready for show season, I think it looks so much better but you do need to get the car sitting low or it looks a bit like a beetle to me otherwise, Ill also be putting on my MK4 golf key blanks to smoioth the handles up too


----------



## bluslc (Sep 28, 2009)

here is mine 




now with spoiler


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Mine without a while ago..

Steve


----------



## Kaizasouza (Nov 30, 2010)

V6RUL said:


> Kaizasouza said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Guys i know this is an old thread, but is very interesting.
> ...


Thanks. Would you b prepared to do the job for me at a price of course?


----------

